# Mile High Campground



## 3ringer (May 24, 2016)

Anybody visited Mile High Campground in NC. Not to be confused with the mile high club. This cg is semi primitive. It does not have hookups. It does have restrooms and hot showers. It is very scenic . You are actually up in the clouds. The views are outstanding. Wild elk roam through the property. It is great for tents and small rvs. They say the temperature in the summer is only in the 70's and 50's at night. We will give it a try sometime this summer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 24, 2016)

This is the one on the left on the road out to Balsam Mtn. isn't it?  We cruised through it a few years ago when we were camping down in Smokemont and it was high 80s and the AC in the camper went out.  The views reminded me of camping out west and I bet there was a 20 degree temperature difference between there and Cherokee.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 25, 2016)

I've never heard of it but it sounds interesting. It looks to be on tribal land.

From their page;

Prices:
•$20 per site per night
•$10 each additional person a night
•$30 cabin rental for up to 4 people
•$50 group site for up to 6 people
•Primitive Camping – No hook ups (electricity, water or sewer) available at campsite. Water is available at three bathroom locations.
•Bunkhouse cabins available – $30.00 up to 4 people per night

http://campmilehigh.com/?page_id=14

I wonder how many per camp site before you are charged $10 for each additional person?
The bunk cabins are reasonable.


----------



## 660griz (May 25, 2016)

FIREARMS The possession of loaded firearms, loaded projectile firing devices, bow and arrows, explosives or explosive devices of any kind including fireworks is prohibited by tribal law.

Oh well. Guess I can't go. Looked good for awhile though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 26, 2016)

I wonder what tribal law prevents firearms? I read one that prevents firearms in paid assemblies. Maybe that's it.
I can understand a casino but not a campground.

http://handgunlaw.us/documents/tribal_law_ccw.pdf


----------



## 660griz (May 26, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder what tribal law prevents firearms? I read one that prevents firearms in paid assemblies. Maybe that's it.
> I can understand a casino but not a campground.
> 
> http://handgunlaw.us/documents/tribal_law_ccw.pdf



Who knows. I just clicked on 'camp rules' on their website and there it was.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2016)

That's only a few miles from my house. Personally, I would go on out to the Balsam Mountain Campground in the GSMNP that is very near there and at about the same elevation, except Balsam Mountin is a little over a mile high. And you can take your pistol there if you have a CC permit.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 27, 2016)

I was looking at Balsam Mtn NPS Campground reviews and pictures on Yelp. They say it's not usually full. Probably because they don't have electricity. 
I like the primitive look of the place and how green the sites look.


----------



## 660griz (May 27, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was looking at Balsam Mtn NF Campground reviews and pictures on Yelp. They say it's not usually full. Probably because they don't have electricity.
> I like the primitive look of the place and how green the sites look.



I wonder if I can get a 38' TT in there.  NCHillbilly, do you know?


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 27, 2016)

30' max at Balsam Mountain;

https://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/frontcountry-camping.htm


----------



## 660griz (May 27, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> 30' max at Balsam Mountain;
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/frontcountry-camping.htm



Thanks Artfuldodger.
Looks like I can't take the camper to any of them. 

Scratch that. Went to the actual campground page for Smokemont and it states that some sites are 40' capable. Size is determined by camper not including tow vehicle.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 27, 2016)

You might have to look at some of the private campgrounds in the edge of the National Park.

Townsend, Tenn. has a few. Up to 60' on this one;

http://koa.com/campgrounds/townsend-great-smokies/amenities/

There are some on the North Carolina side too.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 27, 2016)

Sounds interesting thanks for posting.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 27, 2016)

660griz said:


> I wonder if I can get a 38' TT in there.  NCHillbilly, do you know?



Last I recall being in there, it seemed pretty tight.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2016)

Keep in mind that most of those campgrounds that you can get a big camper into are much like camping in New York City. Crowded sites, thousands of people, screaming young'uns, generators running all the time, etc. etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 28, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep in mind that most of those campgrounds that you can get a big camper into are much like camping in New York City. Crowded sites, thousands of people, screaming young'uns, generators running all the time, etc. etc.



You just described why  people go to Balsam Mountain. To get away from those big open, crowded, and noisy campgrounds and cities. 
I've been to both over the years and regressed back to the the tent & hammock, no electricity type. Of course the wife doesn't go much anymore though. I think if she could get a hot shower she might. Non-hackers can't handle those mountain streams.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 28, 2016)

One reviewer of Balsam Mtn. said it had the highest repeat rate for returning campers. 
Anyone know anything about Moonshine Creek Campground? That's one we were considering years ago when we had a pop-up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> You just described why  people go to Balsam Mountain. To get away from those big open, crowded, and noisy campgrounds and cities.
> I've been to both over the years and regressed back to the the tent & hammock, no electricity type. Of course the wife doesn't go much anymore though. I think if she could get a hot shower she might. Non-hackers can't handle those mountain streams.



I like to camp in a tent, myself.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 3, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep in mind that most of those campgrounds that you can get a big camper into are much like camping in New York City. Crowded sites, thousands of people, screaming young'uns, generators running all the time, etc. etc.



I guess I have been lucky. I have never stayed at a noisy or crowded campground yet. I have been to some beautiful peaceful spots with great views. 
In my experience, if a generator is needed, it isn't crowded. Most folks with RVs want Full hookups or they don't go. 
I like the dispersed camping. Out in the boonies. Only run the generator if it is 90 degrees out and need the A/C for the dogs or wife. 
Tent camping is fun too. Still do backpack trips in the Rocky mountains. Don't need A/C there. 
I saw a guy camping in a tent a couple years ago. July time frame. He ran a generator with a window A/C unit stuck in his tent. I couldn't blame him. Hard to sleep in that heat.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 12, 2016)

660griz said:


> FIREARMS The possession of loaded firearms, loaded projectile firing devices, bow and arrows, explosives or explosive devices of any kind including fireworks is prohibited by tribal law.
> 
> Oh well. Guess I can't go. Looked good for awhile though.



Just don't take it out and flash it around. You will be good. I am talking about your firearm lol


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 13, 2016)

Here is a photo of the view from mile high cg.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd like to be up there this week.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Jun 13, 2016)

The chances of you getting caught with it are slim, unless you need to use it. That said, I don't think you want to face Cherokee Tribal courts. 

All THAT said, I am not a lawyer and this is not legal advice.  

I like Smokemont, but it can be packed on weekends in summer. To get away from the "crowds" there, all you have to do is pick one of the sites near the front. #1 and #2 are nice sites, but if you get the ones on the other side, ( the exit) and like to sleep in, you'll get the car noise from people heading out in the a.m.  - There's a good, quiet(er) campground near Bryson City. Can't remember the name of it. Has two small ponds on it too with a few bass in 'em. Nice lady runs it from her house which is on the property. Google Bryson City Campground" - but it's not high in elevation. Just thought I'd mention it b/c it's smaller and quieter than the big ones.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

X2 on the tribal courts. Been there, done that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

3ringer said:


> Here is a photo of the view from mile high cg.



Very nice. How were the temps?


----------



## mattuga (Jun 16, 2016)

Semi-Pro said:


> X2 on the tribal courts. Been there, done that.



Story?


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice. How were the temps?



I haven't visited there yet. That is not my photo. I just lifted it so people could see the view. This weekend would be a great weekend to go with the lower temps and humidity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 16, 2016)

I live just a few miles away and a couple thousand feet lower than that campground. We had a couple nights at my house in the 40s last week.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 20, 2016)

I checked-out Mile-high while in the area, and it looked pretty neat and RUSTIC. One of the things that impressed me was the Do Not Feed the Bears sign. I kinda liked the campground at Cataloochie Valley, but, the road in there is really hairy, especially pulling a trailer. I met some campers that had a spotter driving out in front to head off problems in some of the tight areas and blind curves. I've got a 40' 5th wheel and no way would I attempt it. I stayed in Maggie Valley at Wingrey Campground, a lot of us older folks there and I never saw or heard any screaming kids. Easy access from there to Cataloochie Valley and Blue Ridge Parkway. Good outfitter store in Waynesville.


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jul 10, 2016)

We stayed at MH about 1998 in a pop-up. Enjoyed the view. The bath house had no power. Had to take a light to shower after dark.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 10, 2016)

Black Rock Mtn State Park is about 3600 feet ASL it is a cool place in the summer, just above Clayton, lots closer that the other. our favorite  campsite in the hot summer.


----------

